# R35 Gtr?



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

Just found this computer generated picture of what the R35 GTR might look like, based on the regular Skyline just out in Japan. :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Joss...

I thought I sent you that pic a while ago..
Anyway lets pray they do something to that front!!!


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Picture*

That's where it came from!!

Sorry, could not remember


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

No probs...its just I remember spending a long time cleaning the scan up!

I'll keep the forum posted if I see any more recent CG pix...
By the way...I saw 2 new Skylines on the road today...both driven by women. One was a dark red and another was white...they look pretty good amoung ordinary traffic

Dino


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*V35 rear lights*

The V35 has really bright LED rear lights.....lets hope the round items on the next GTR will also be LED...they just look so damn good


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*More V35 stuff*

Just surfing through the japanese Nismo site and saw the Nismo V35 demo car. Just though people might be interested in following the V35s development towards the next GTR


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*HHmmmmmm*

Not much to look at?


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*You What?!!*

Looks like a cross between a VW Passat and a Peugeot 406 Is the Nissan Skyline going the way of teh Subaru Impreza when it comes to dog-ugly and uninspiring 

Both damn good cars which some dodgy design geek has got his hands


----------



## JohnD (Aug 27, 2001)

*Maybe new maybe old*

Ran in to a few pics of the possible new GT-R.

Here's number 1,


----------



## JohnD (Aug 27, 2001)

*Second picture*

By the way, I'm Johann from the Netherlands and I own a GC10 Skyline from 1971.
Can't keep up with you guys right now but maybe in year I can try the 0-60.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 27, 2001)

*Euro Skyline*

Guy,

Yes it is a lefthand drive Nissan 2400GT which was known as Skyline in Japan.
You can see pictures on my website.
It's not a very clean car on the outside but there is not extreme much rust on it.
I believe there were only about 40 sold in the Netherlands.
As far as I know there are only 2 others left .

L24 engine 130HP 

Johann


----------



## 97 GTR VSPEC (Jul 3, 2001)

*r35 gtr on street.*

guess this is not real.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

if thats the new Skyline/GT-R/woteva they will call it then im afraid im not going to be a fan of the Skyline anymore, and i most certainly wont buy one of those. ill just have to hope the R34 ages well


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I getting a G35 in on tuesday and I think the interior is class


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Jodi, It looks like your G35 (V35) will be the first in the country. Where is it being imported from? If it's being imported from Japan, it will be called a V35, but if it's being imported from America, it will be an Infiniti G35.

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Is it me or does it look just like a Lexus?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Lexus?*

mmmh - think I'd have to agree


----------



## Chrissy B (Nov 3, 2002)

I reckon The R35 GT-R will look a lot like the GT-R Concept on Gran Turismo Concept.
So many cars on GT3 were actually made exactly the same as in the game, some of the cars in question were not actually officially going to be made, but lo and behold after the game was released the manufacturers started making cars the same as the cars on GT3, can't be coincidence that game took years to make and rendering took a month's work for each car.
R35 GT-R will probably look a lot like the Z350 and will have 4 round rear lights, may even share a chassis, but let us prey that they don't share the 3.5 V6.
The RB26 must live on, I'm sure it will.
In time I will be proved right.


----------



## blondie (Nov 3, 2002)

well im not sure i like that!!!
its got no shape about it!!!


----------



## nissan-torrence (Nov 22, 2002)

*IT LOOKS LIKE*

IT LOOKS LIKE A G35 CUPE MIXED WITH A RSX. ITS OK. DEFFENETLY NOT AS GOOD AS R34


----------

